# What to Do With A Tuxedo



## Lon (Jul 24, 2014)

What do you do with a $450 Tux with all the accesories that was worn one time. Is there a market for it or give it away to Goodwill or Salvation Army?


----------



## Ina (Jul 24, 2014)

Lon, If you don't sell your Tux, your local High school is a good place to donate it to. They can keep it, and allow some boys to use it each year for different affairs. :wave:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 24, 2014)

If you're of a mind you could sell it for a decent price on eBay or CraigsList ...


----------



## Michael. (Jul 25, 2014)

You should have no difficulty selling this as mentioned above. 

I have one ready if the invitation mentions dress regulations.

Our daughter even made me purchase 4 black silver buttons to replace the standard dress shirt buttons.

I must admit walking on the pavement or sidewalk you do stand out a little.


----------

